# Halloween Hodos.



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Anyone got some ideas?
Women's Event, 125 guests
$22 budget
offsite in a building, but no kitchen catered. Buffet up 1 hour.
Dracula theme

this could be so fun.....I just got the call, I've done loads of events for them before ....all I can think of is "shots of bloody mary or tamato juice blood" and that's sorta lame....other thoughts seem juvenile.
bats,coffins, silver bullet ? is that the right ghoul?, cross? hmmmm
Halloweeny.

Last year's menu for same event different theme was cheeses...lavosh, nuts, dried fruit

brie with cranberry tangerine goo....you know it was a fluke but really really tasty.

salmon on pumpernickle triangles with pink peppercorns

chicken curry sandwich with apricot chutney

Chevre with roasted piquillas open face on baguette slice

Veg. dips

Dessert was jewel tarts
tiny tarts....
lemon brulee
chocolate cups with chambord mousse and raspberry
apricot orange chevre tart
chocolate truffles


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

The only thing I can think of is blood=sangria.

I've used a star tip with pate a choux to make pumpkin looking puffs.

It's kind of hard to do themed food like that with/out it looking like a kindergarten party. It is for me anyway...

I'm a sucker for bat shaped cookies.


I like your menu though. Is the salmon lox or something else? Diggin the apricot curry chicken salad. I've done a similar thing to your chevre but with a sundried tomato relish (sun dried tomatoes, sherry vin, a little sugar). I'm a goo fan too.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

it's ALL about the goo!!!

ok ok think think think.......tiny potatoes with the top off and s/c and caviar...eye balls

remember women.....

ok how about baby springrolls with something under the layer to look like a fingernail.... 

red pepper cross on the chevre crostini...

bones....maybe the leg of a chicken wing stuffed, marinated, pulled up into a ball....dem bones 

or a grape with blue cheese...eye balls ????

tomato slice, open face with ?????
bats....bats....olives? 

capes, coffins....small hard rolls that are filled with something? could be chicken again sorta coffiny

open sandwich with chevre and too red dots...."the bite"

of course wax vampire teeth as decor.....

now desserts, think think think......raspberry brulee tarts
chocolate brownie or truffles that look like bats
blondies....it should be alittle more upscale
hmmmmm
a few years ago we did liquid apple pies in plastic communion glasses.....raw cider, caramel, apple pie spice whipped cream, tiny oatmeal cookie....tastes just like apple pie.

pumpkin tart with praline??????

how about something that looks like candy corn....but is higher end? think think....


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I dont know how you are with baking, but here is one of my halloween favorites for dessert!

A Crocombouche that looks like a pile of rotten eye balls! It is kind of tricky to figure out how to decorate them, but I did this every year for about 6 Halloweens untill about 2 years ago. 

P.S. ---My recipe for the cream puffs for the Crocombouche is Nationally renowned! So if you would like it, let me know! 

Always willing to help!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

um....probably the same nationally known "recipe" I've used. rotten eyes?

Candy corn....orange, lemon, vanilla conical something.....hmmmmm
maybe little chevre cheese cake layers...hmmmm....or .....

oh yeah I do have a cotton candy maker....spider webs?????Larry Forgione was making apple cotton candy for some event last year, I've no clue what he used for flavor.....

dry ice is fun, really fun....it's the smoke thing.....ice cream sandwiches?????
rum raisin ice cream between oatmeal cookies, pumpkin ice cream between ginger snaps, chocolate cherry between chocolate wafers......
presentation.....???? oh caterers, got any ideas?

spiders. nope all that's coming to mind is a black olive with tooth picks for legs....really gooby.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha, noooo lol. It is my own recipe that I came up with about 11 years ago. Its the best!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd love your recipe, thank you.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky shroomgirl! 
I have won two awards for these puffs...

1 1/2 Cups Water
1/2 cup NO PULP Orange Juice
1 Cup Butter
1/2 tsp Salt
2 Cups Pastry Flour
8 Large Eggs

Pre-heat oven to 400.......In a medium/large saucepan combine Liquid, butter, and salt....Bring to a boil, then remove from from heat.... preferably with a wooden spoon, beat in all flour at once.... return to low heat....continue beating untill the mixture forms shape, like a ball, and pull from side of the pan.....remove again from heat.....beat in eggs one at a time, beating hard after every addition untill smooth...continue beating untill the dough is like satin and breaks in strands....if you want large puffs, drop heaping TB onto an ungreased baking sheet, spread them about 2 inches apart...for little puffs, the dough should be about the size of a large walnut.....bake until golden brown, about 40-45 for large, and 25-30 for the little guys...when the puffs are done, when u tap them, they should sound hollow.... you can either cut the tops off and fill, or do what I do, and use a pastry bag with a semi-small tip...

Nowwww for the cream filling...
3 2/3 cups of milk
1/3 cup of Grand Marnier
1cup or a little more, of sugar
pinch of salt
4 1/4 tsp. vanilla extract 
2/3 cup flour
12 large egg yolks....yolks only...
1 tsp cinnamon and a hint of nutmeg, not much tho...


In a separate saucepan, bring the milk and grande marnier to a boil with half of the sugar....whisk the egg yolks in a separate bowl, with the salt, and other half of the sugar.... sift flour over egg mixture, and whisk untill smooth.... When the milk boils, SLOWLY whisk 1/3 of it to the egg mixture.... after it is incorporated, ad the egg mixture back into the the saucepan with the rest of the milk.... Follow these steps carefully to make sure that you tempur the eggs, you dont want to end up with scrambled eggs, that would not be good, especially if you are in a pinch...return to medium heat, and bring to boil again, gradually, whisking continually.... the mixture should begin to thicken....allow it to boil for another minute....remove from the heat... and the vanilla and cinnamon... transfer the pastry cream to a bowl... press plastic wrap against the surface of the cream.... refrigerate until VERY cold, at LEAST 2 hours...


This is my own person recipe and means alot to me. I serve it 2 weekends a month at my restaurant, so I really hope you enjoy it!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Niiiiiiice. Those sound very tasty! I thought I was special because I used brown butter to make mine.:lol:

You use flour in your creme pastisierre? That is truly old school.


Ever use a puree to flavor the pate a choux? I was thinking of adding some pumpkin puree to the batter for some of our holiday dessert platter items.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nope never flavored the pate choux....
though coffee eclairs are my favorite....don't make um cus I eat um.

* Le Notre's pastry cookbook from the 70's and the pastry cream has option of flour or cornstarch.

Thank You Torrie! Grand Marnier and Chambord are found on our "don't run out list". 


came up with caramel apples, maybe the babies...cute but alot of detrus, cored regular size slices on a stick only have the stick
Thoughts?

Popcorn balls....still thinkin'.....white chocolate popcorn or mini old timey balls.....

So tincook which tip makes the pumpkin pate choux?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how to mold bite size panna cotta candy corn.....

When cheftalkers were at Craft in NYC the pastry chef sent out "movie snacky treats".....caramel corn with choco. nibs, funky gellees..memory is fading...but that may be fun. Take traditional old timey halloween candies and upgrade with a twist for the desserts.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Whole beef head bbq style, have them pull the meat off themselves.

j/k.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

got a 1/2 pig coming in....that head is free.....
womens Kuan, womens in really nice dresses with big hunking rings on their fingers.
Just got a gross visualiztion of hands with rings in fat.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

A star tip like you would use for a swan. Only you pipe like you would a cream puff. If you've got time make little stems with a small round tip. The effect is subtle so I tend to make the batter a little on the stiff side. I don't put faces on them. I haven't made pumpkin flavored dough yet (unless you count pie spices). I just use the puree in the pastry cream filling (I make it with part evaporated milk and I always use cornstartch :suprise


Now I'm thinking about a caramel apple bar...
There is a caramal apple cart making the rounds of the street faires here that will make it in a cup with apple pieces instead of a whole apple.

Maybe do it with 1/8's or 1/4's of apple on a stick (I've bet you've got some awesome sources for heirlomes) A bain of caramel, maybe one of fudge/ganach, one of cinnamon candy dip. Lots of toppings: nuts, mini marshmellow, choc chips, candy corn, grahm crackers, cookie crumbs....
I don't know if it will work with your service.

According to wiki, candy corn is made from fondent, marshmellow, and sugar syrup! Amazing... Not sure how panna cotta would hold up at candy corn size.

Little popcorn balls could be awesome. You could make truffles look like spiders really easy.

I'm down with pectin jellies. They're even better if you add some chopped toasted nuts to them. Nut brittles are the next logical progression.

There are some traditional Mexican, Spanish, or Italian cookies that are shaped like bones or skulls (ossi? I can't remember) Marzipan skulls are popular round here for Dia de Los Muertos (All Saints Day).


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Some home made candy corn stuffs:

home made candy corn recipe

Bon Appietits candy corn recipe with pics

A how-its-made link


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wooohooo you are the best!! thanks.

candy corn panna would be 2-3" tallish...but triangle is the key.
maybe layers in V shaped small glasses.....hmmmmm.......


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes, they are very tasty! 
And yes, the flour in the cream is very old school, but its what makes it good.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sigh I use flour too in my pastry cream. What's the "new" way?


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Remember it's "Count" Dracula, I think that gives license to a upscale "royal" approach, a nice buffet of fall foods. 

Every year my grandson and I have put on what is called our "spooky Halloween dinner." Although, he is now 14 he has always been a little gourmet, and spends hours planning. 

Some of the things we have done:
Harvest moon Soup; corn chowder with cubed sweet potatoes, with chicken or baby shrimp served in a huge hollowed pumpkin.

Witch fingers; cheesy, piped pastry finger with a whole almond stuck on the end for the nail. We have dyed the almonds red, but don't reccommend as it will create a lot of red mouths.

Good wieners or ground fine ground sausages, cut lengthwise and thin will curl up like worms when warmed in a sauce. On small buns they make "worm sandwiches"

Turkey meatballs, with stuffed olives sticking out of one side; looks like eyeballs.

If you have a punch, freeze colored ice in latex gloves. Lay them over items that will allow the fingers to look curled. Lay them so the wrist area is heavy, and will be weighed down when you put them in the punch, allowing the fingers to stick up out of the punch. Or remove the glove and freeze on to a block of ice, I prefer this as they last longer.

You can also freeze ice in the gloves, remove the gloves, and then freeze the "hands" into a big block of ice, sticking palm side up and have them holding chilled shrimp or???? 

Seems like we used a large, squash or green pepper, for a head; we cut the top off and filled it with green onions which had been trimmed to be only one inch above the top of the vegetable, sliced and in ice water so that the greens were curly and could make hair; then used other vegetables cut into shapes for eyes, ears, etc. We went for a Frankenstein look. We also did one yellow, with carrots cut on the mandolin so they made carrot curls. We stuck those around the top for hair, but hollowed this one for dip.


----------



## rblum (Jul 14, 2005)

roasted cornish hens with split breasts exposing roasted super cherry tomatoes, with a drizzle of red pepper coulis. 

seared foie gras(skin) tuna tartar(flesh) random shapes to simulate flesh torn from skin.

just some quick ideas.. dunno.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

My wife makes a dish very similar to this, I have used it for a special at the restaurant on a couple of occasions...


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Cornstarch. At least that was what was in vouge when I went to school. The theory being that the starchy taste cooked out faster then with flour.

I don't know what the kids are using these days. Probally lait lie.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I only use cornstarch in my kitchen when I reallllly need to.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

That's one thing you cant substitute flour for.

I'll have to make some pastry cream with flour, must be good.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Ha, I know, believe me, and yes, yes it is good, you should try it sometime.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Fingerfood, women's cocktail party is the perameter.
interesting ideas, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Saw a recipe in a Harry Potter themed party recently - crumbed chicken strips deepfried made as thick as a finger then a blanched almond stuck on the end for a fingernail after. can't recall what it was stuck on with but maybe mayo?? (went looking for the book can't find it grrr)


If you want to do spiders - go licorice for the legs. The thin black strips you can get - yeah it sounds kid partyish I know - just a suggestion.

Sounds like fun!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ok talked it out with a fine dining guy last night.....mozzerella's for eyeballs with olive slice 

white cakes wedges dipped in colored fondant for candy corn.....I know it'd be easier and visually appealling but I find it boring. Still going to look for small V shapes cups.

Remember the perameters....fingerfood, no kitchen, women, 1 hour, high sense of style.....visual is more important than the food sadly.

Seriously considering the dipped lady apples or a dipping station....though that just reeks of messy in my mind.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Cool, boccatini for eyes!

By cone shaped glasses do you mean something like this?









It is about the size of a shot glass. They're called aquavit glasses.

A dipping station shouldn't be a too much of a problem if the caramel is thick/cool enough.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey how about white chocolate truffle eyeballs? Paint the dark part with food dye colored cocoa butter.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

dangit....all I get off Amazon is the name at the top of the page, my computer is probably blocking pix.
Thanks Tin for pointing me in that direction, I'll see if Restaurant Depot can come through.

Good idea Kuan.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I was slicing steamed purple potatoes last night and thought of this post..... they looked very Halloween to me!


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Could you make a cheese cake look like candy corn by using separating rings when pouring the filling? Maybe an outside lemon ring, a middle pumpking ring and small white center with some other flavor. I was thinking of cotton candy as cobwebs, I think that would be unusual and very striking. Maybe a sangria punch bowl with a cauliflower "brain" in it? I really like the idea of apple wedges with dipping sauces and toppings. People do like to create and play with their food. I believe that concept would be a real winner.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Could you make a cheese cake look like candy corn by using separating rings when pouring the filling? Maybe an outside lemon ring, a middle pumpking ring and small white center with some other flavor. I was thinking of cotton candy as cobwebs, I think that would be unusual and very striking. Maybe a sangria punch bowl with a cauliflower "brain" in it? I really like the idea of apple wedges with dipping sauces and toppings. People do like to create and play with their food. I believe that concept would be a real winner.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Picked up Martha's Oct Magazine yesterday.....she stole alot of our ideas and put um in her magazine.... great minds think alike I guess......
Her decorating is wonderful...

magazine is at the kitchen, I'll post some of her ideas that did not make it to this thread yet.


----------



## blisstone (Nov 6, 2006)

Actually martha has a mag. dedicated to halloween this season J(I don't know if its new or what).

here is the web link to most of the ideas for drinks and food, you can navigate the rest. Its a good basic site

marthastewart.com

then, search black vodka it'll get you started.

Bliss


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey look here

Qwiggle Adult Size Eyeball Gelatin Mold


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I agree, definately get the Halloween issue. Of course, it is smaller and more expensive than the Oct issue, but it has tons of ideas in it. It's funny; because it's an all women party, I think some of them may recognize the ideas you pull out.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

I've been watching this thread with interest. Here is my $.02:

Dracula theme for ladies screams (no pun intended) Old World posh Transylvania with and a little bit of tongue in cheek: more about decoration than anything else. Brass candle operas with black or deep red candles, cheesy ornate goblets with sugared fruit pouring out, and dry ice is a must.

I love the cotton candy idea. Can you see a vertical dessert display with mounds of wispy white cotton candy as fog/mist creeping around it? Black and deep red petites fours, maybe some simple dark chocolate ganache tartlets with a smidge of edible gold. 

I once did a Halloween ladies to-do and did the caviar thing, it worked well. I also stuffed jumbo black olives with a cream cheese roasted garlic mix and then stuck them on toothpicks in a topiary type display. Maybe some marinated cherry tomatoes in cool glass pedestal containers for color. 

I just can't get Vlad the Impaler out of my head. A stake through the artichoke heart? Something with pomegranates as drops of blood.

By the way, I don't know about your area, but around here you can only purchase dry ice 5 pounds at a time, something to do with it being used in crystal meth production. You might want to check and stock up in increments if you have to.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

great ideas...and decorating takes mainstage on this event for sure......
dry ice not an issue, I can buy as little or much as I need.


----------

